

Google Takes Stricter Approach to Costs - IBM
http://www.wsj.com/articles/google-takes-stricter-approach-to-costs-1436827885

======
mark_l_watson
""Google revenue grew 19% in 2014, down from 21% in 2013, 22% in 2012 and 29%
in 2011. But operating expenses grew 31% last year""

I worked at Google's main office in 2013. I am pro Google but I have to
question the long term viability of relying mostly on web ads. If I am not
programming or writing, then I am on my cellphone - same as most people, a
smartphone is the main device I use. I don't like ads on my phone, but they
don't bother on a laptop web browser because of the surfeit of screen space.

~~~
oniony
I imagine mobile phone screens will get larger as flexible displays become
popular. I imagine a phone you flip open and an origami screen will unfurl
like one of those credit-card sized Tube (subway) maps.

~~~
frandroid
I appreciate and enjoy your optimism 8)

------
wbsun
Any link to by-pass the pay wall?

ps: it is funny that this is posted by 'IBM' :)

~~~
tyingp
Oddly, search "Google Takes Stricter Approach to Costs" on Google, and click
the link you see in the search results.

------
teaneedz
I wonder if iOS 9 and the increasing usage of Ad Blockers in general will make
a dent in Google's ad revenue and give GOOG more reason to pause?

~~~
mark_l_watson
I agree. I have thought the same thing. On my Android Note 4, on the other
hand, the,ads are not blocked. This is probably not a coincidence.

~~~
jolan
Firefox for Android + your favorite extension will work.

